# Kubota 3940 hrdrostatc hydraulic fluid



## imkv (Dec 16, 2012)

Is there a good substitute for hydraulic fluid for my Kubota 3940?


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

imkv said:


> Is there a good substitute for hydraulic fluid for my Kubota 3940?


There is a common opinion that any quality rated hydraulic fluid that meets the factory recommendation will do. I use JD in all my tractors just so I have a common fluid since I have hydraulic cylinders (on grapples, balers etc.) and augers that go from one machine to another.


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing. Not just Hydraulic fluid but the Fluids for the Rear Diff and the Front axle ( 4WD).
Never thought about hooking attachment hoses from machine to machine and and having different fluids through them and then a small amount back into teh reservoir.


----------



## gaspur (Mar 26, 2013)

Valvoline unitrac fluids packs Kubota's Super UDT fluids.


----------

